

Nil by mouth - mbrubeck
http://blogs.suntimes.com/ebert/2010/01/nil_by_mouth.html

======
novum
A stunning piece on a topic most of us would probably rather not think about.
Ebert handles his condition with grace, and his conclusion — that what he
misses most about eating is not the food itself, but the company — is food for
thought indeed.

